# Bubbles



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a 100 gallon fish only tank.The filters are Trickle filters,1 Canister filter,And 1 Power Filter. Lastweek I did a 10% water change.After it I am seeing thousands of minute bubble like particles floating in my tank.I dont know what are they??How can I stop it???
Thanx for reply


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

moved to starting and maintaining.


----------

